# lil kevin



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

my clown goby died and I am not sure why but he is gone now so it is just goblin and flutters and the snails





















:sad:


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bummer


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sorry to hear that pcrose


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am trying to figure out how the hell he died I think he got algae in his lungs if that is possible my algae got really bad for some reason it does that from time to time and so I cleaned it and then the next day he died and I didn't do anything new so I dunno


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It always sucks to lose a fish, sorry


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I am trying to figure out how the hell he died I think he got algae in his lungs if that is possible


 Lungs?!







I thought fish had gills for that









But still sad that you lost life...

Speaking of which, I wonder if you can do a fish autopsy and find out its cause of death...hmmm just a thought though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms Natt is right, fish dont have lungs, and if they did it would not be algea that killed the fish.

what are the water conditions?
is this still in the 10g or is it in the 50g?
how did it look?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

what are you water perameters? do you have a test kit? if so, check everything: ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. salt fish are especially sensitive to nitrate, unlike fw. did you have any kind of fluctuation in salinity or temp?

sorry for your loss. that sucks.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well the ammonia there is none but nitrates I dunno haven't tested the water and I did have a change in salinity because I cleaned the tank. I know they don't have lungs I ment gills lol sometimes I say the wrong things when it is all coming out in my typing. well I could do an autopsy after work but that depends on if the raccoons ate it from my rose tree. I will keep you updated


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ummmm what can I say - you are going to do an autopsy, but only if the raccoons eat from your rose tree???









moving on from the obvious insanity you will need to know your waters condition, and how do you know you have no ammonia if you didnt check the water yet?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> ummmm what can I say - you are going to do an autopsy, but only if the raccoons eat from your rose tree???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 she buried it in the rose tree i guess

what kind of fish was it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

a clown goby and I said if the raccoons do not eat it then I will take it from under my rose tree and I know I don't have ammonia in it because I have a ammonia gage on my tank at all times.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah innes f*ck you too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> a clown goby and I said if the raccoons do not eat it then I will take it from under my rose tree and I know I don't have ammonia in it because I have a ammonia gage on my tank at all times.


 to late to do an autopsy..been to long fish stinks and is probably starting to break down..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah innes f*ck you too


 you shut it or I'll get







on to you :rasp:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hey it's pucabear, lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

innes only I can get pucabear to tell p45 where his roll is you have to fend for yourself or you can tell me and I will see if he will defend you as well and yeah my fish already dried out from the sun plus he was really tiny like this length_______


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> innes only I can get pucabear to tell p45 where his roll is you have to fend for yourself or you can tell me and I will see if he will defend you as well and yeah my fish already dried out from the sun plus he was really tiny like this length_______


 what do you mean?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you said "I'll get (insert pic of jesus)on you, I said I am the only one that can do that and if you wanted my help you could just ask.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

she's saying







innes you personally are totally unauthorized and unable to bring the wrath of jesus down upon me meaning I can tell you to







and kiss my







and not have to worry about anything


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol OK, I was just kidding, I think I would kick ass against Mr P45 all on my own anyway









but first I'm gunna kiss his ass


----------

